# What letter scheme do you use for 3BLD?



## hotufos (Oct 18, 2017)

What letter scheme do you use for 3BLD?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2017)

Unfortunately I came up with my letter scheme before Speffz, and I wasn't willing to change. I tried to talk them into using my letter scheme, but I was unsuccessful.  Mine is fairly close to Speffz, but I go through the sides of the cube in a different order, and if I remember correctly, obliques are different in Speffz than in my scheme.

If I were learning now, though, I'd definitely use Speffz.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 19, 2017)

I do faces in the order U F R L B D, CW except for B and D, which are clockwise looking through the cube. I'd probably do Speffz if I was starting over, but I thought I did Speffz to start with and just misunderstood how it works,


----------



## theawesomecuber (Oct 19, 2017)

Almost Speffz.

I use UF buffer for edges, but I planned to use UB, so I planned all my letter pair images around there being no A. So instead of relearning that, I just call UB C instead of A.


----------



## DhruvA (Oct 19, 2017)

I created the scheme myself.
Faces in order- U F L R B D 
For each face the letters would go the way reading works (left to right) 
So UB is A
UL is B
UR is C
UF is D


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I do faces in the order U F R L B D, CW except for B and D, which are clockwise looking through the cube. I'd probably do Speffz if I was starting over, but I thought I did Speffz to start with and just misunderstood how it works,


I have a similar story. I quickly read the description of Speffz, thought "that's simple", and started using what I thought was Speffz. I went counter clockwise instead. It means that every second letter is wrong. I could probably easily switch to Speffz, but I don't think it's worth the effort at this stage.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 19, 2017)

hotufos said:


> What letter scheme do you use for 3BLD?


If you're looking to choose one, choose Speffz. It makes it easier to converse with others, and there's really no advantage in choosing anything different. The worst thing that can happen is that you don't like one of the letters or you waste a good letter on your buffer, but you're still better off choosing Speffz as a starting point and replacing a couple of letters. Some people use Y in place of X, for example.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 19, 2017)

The order of what sides I go through are: U L F R D B. And I go counter clockwise starting with the top right piece (B is top left)

Don't ask me why I did this.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 19, 2017)

I use Zane C's scheme (I suck lol)


----------



## CarterK (Oct 19, 2017)

My friend uses speffz, except on his back face, he starts with BDL and goes clockwise because when you do x' in memo, the letters start on the top left.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 19, 2017)

I do U F R B L D, clockwise around each face


----------



## Blindsighted (Oct 25, 2017)

I use speffz but sometimes I add letters for X/Y and Q/R for corners. (I do corners with images)
For example, instead of using xo, which isn't an easy pair to come up with an image,(unless you assign an image to it), xo becomes yo. So now it's easy, like yoyo or something. Then for GQ, it becomes GR, so gear or grenade works well.

Edit: This only works for corners tho.
Edit2: Doing Q/Z is probably better.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 14, 2017)

speffz, but everything is twisted clockwize, so D is where a normally is, and H is where E normally is ect...


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 27, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> I do U F R B L D, clockwise around each face


I also use this, pretty sure I learned it from ruwix. The nice thing about this is that all vowels other than I (which is on my buffer edge) are an Lw rotation away from each other.


----------



## Alex B71 (Nov 27, 2017)

I start from UBR and end on DFL going down in a clockwise spiral for corners, then for edges it's the same except the pairs of letters are grouped onto the pieces. For example UB is U-A B-B and ending on DL. I don't use any letter for buffers and in the cases where i use the piece from another/floating buffer i memo that cycle(s) visually. I have no plans of trying 4BLD and higher.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 2, 2017)

Mine is similar to a couple of the other stories in this thread, in that I thought I was learning Speffz but was actually just an idiot. I still go U F L B R D, but my letters start in a different position than normal on each face (off the top of my head I don't remember exactly how Speffz goes). So for DF and UBL buffers using M2/OP, my buffer letters are G/U and A/I/N, respectively.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 2, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> Mine is similar to a couple of the other stories in this thread, in that I thought I was learning Speffz but was actually just an idiot. I still go U F L B R D, but my letters start in a different position than normal on each face (off the top of my head I don't remember exactly how Speffz goes). So for DF and UBL buffers using M2/OP, my buffer letters are G/U and A/I/N, respectively.


That isn't Speffz. Speffz is U L F R B D.


----------



## hotufos (Dec 2, 2017)

CarterK said:


> That isn't Speffz. Speffz is U L F R B D.


Hi Carter!


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 2, 2017)

I put speffz because i figured it was close enough (not something totally different), i just go around UFRBLD instead of ULFRBD like normal speffz is.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 3, 2017)

CarterK said:


> That isn't Speffz. Speffz is U L F R B D.



Guess I'm still an idiot.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Dec 26, 2017)

I use Speffz from Cubing World video from Noah.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 30, 2018)

I use a weird spiral lettering scheme , which I saw from a video that even I dont know.
I do not know why I have sticked to it and not Speffz.

Speffz lettering scheme is so cool, but I just procastinate to make the switch.
I hope I exit this spiral mess lettering scheme, 
and go onto something more greener!


----------



## G2013 (Mar 30, 2018)

speffz 4 evah


----------

